# US Custom Tuning Options for 335d?



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

I expect to look for a tune that is "DELETES ONLY," and keep my JBD when that time rolls around.


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

Nadir Point said:


> I expect to look for a tune that is "DELETES ONLY," and keep my JBD when that time rolls around.


What would be the advantage of doing that? Just to be able to adjust stuff as you like?


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

2010335dsport said:


> What would be the advantage of doing that? Just to be able to adjust stuff as you like?


Flexibility and troubleshooting purposes. The JBD seems to work great as it is, anyway. I have a spare DDE which will be flashed deletes-only. The original will be installed if/when it ever needs a visit to the dealer.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Where can I get a spare DDE?



Nadir Point said:


> Flexibility and troubleshooting purposes. The JBD seems to work great as it is, anyway. I have a spare DDE which will be flashed deletes-only. The original will be installed if/when it ever needs a visit to the dealer.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

sirbikes said:


> Where can I get a spare DDE?


Found mine on eBay. It will be a time-consuming PITA to re-install the exhaust and SCR parts for a dealer visit, but I believe the chances of that ever becoming necessary are small, and probably worth the time, hassle and cost of re-flashing a DDE, going that route.


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

I thought about doing that too.. Do you have to have it programmed for your keys?


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

2010335dsport said:


> I thought about doing that too.. Do you have to have it programmed for your keys?


Don't know about that, but whatever 1's and 0's are in the original will be transferred to the new, so anything of that nature would be taken for granted. I suspect there is a separate/different module that handles the security duties, but really don't know.


----------



## fsd350 (Aug 1, 2006)

GreekboyD said:


> Yep. JR Auto is the only one I've seen so far who has proven to have the EGR showing at 0% duty cycle.
> 
> I'd personally never consider anyone else for a full delete on this car.


:thumbup:+1 on Jarek at JR Auto. Great people to deal with. No issues or codes and never looked back. I did the full alphabet deletes with Stage 2 tune. Jarek also cloned a second DDE for me for me to return to "on-road" use with stock components. Additionally, I would recommend Jess at bohldiesel.com for a top quality, over-engineered downpipe.


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

fsd350 said:


> :thumbup:+1 on Jarek at JR Auto. Great people to deal with. No issues or codes and never looked back. I did the full alphabet deletes with Stage 2 tune. Jarek also cloned a second DDE for me for me to return to "on-road" use with stock components. Additionally, I would recommend Jess at bohldiesel.com for a top quality, over-engineered downpipe.


Thanks. Great to know. I've got the pipes taken care of, just want to make sure I make the right decision for tuning the beast!


----------



## fsd350 (Aug 1, 2006)

2010335dsport said:


> Thanks. Great to know. I've got the pipes taken care of, just want to make sure I make the right decision for tuning the beast!
> View attachment 520266


That midpipe is nice, where did you get it?


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks!! Unobtainium Welding! Chris and the minions are awesome!


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Is the egr's only purpose to reduce emissions?



GreekboyD said:


> Yep. JR Auto is the only one I've seen so far who has proven to have the EGR showing at 0% duty cycle.
> 
> I'd personally never consider anyone else for a full delete on this car.


----------



## mcoupejeff (Oct 11, 2002)

for those who have EGR disabled via a tune, I'm gathering that this is to primarily reduce the amount of carbon build up in the intake, correct? Will JR Auto or Evolve or Renntech be able to include this in a tune? How does this affect the rest of the emissions equipment? 

... My goal is to make my X5D go the distance, Im not looking to remove all the alphabet soup systems, just what may cause me to require walnut blasting and engine top disassembly. My D has 105,000 miles on it and aside from a bad secondary NOX sensor has been relatively problem free compared to what I've seen from some, but to go another 100k, i'm thinking EGR disable may be needed, plus I want a tune for some increased performance/ mileage, so while im in there, why not!


Thank you for all the information previously posted, just trying to get to the root cause of my concerns, and maybe some other folks out there.

-Jeff


----------



## fsd350 (Aug 1, 2006)

mcoupejeff said:


> for those who have EGR disabled via a tune, I'm gathering that this is to primarily reduce the amount of carbon build up in the intake, correct? Will JR Auto or Evolve or Renntech be able to include this in a tune? How does this affect the rest of the emissions equipment?
> 
> ... My goal is to make my X5D go the distance, Im not looking to remove all the alphabet soup systems, just what may cause me to require walnut blasting and engine top disassembly. My D has 105,000 miles on it and aside from a bad secondary NOX sensor has been relatively problem free compared to what I've seen from some, but to go another 100k, i'm thinking EGR disable may be needed, plus I want a tune for some increased performance/ mileage, so while im in there, why not!
> 
> ...


My fist thought process was to remove the EGR coding and block it off to prevent CBU as well. Then I decided that I may as well go all out. Performing the alphabet delete also eliminates many more potential systems problems. And did I mention MUCH more power and better driveability? I know that JR Auto has tunes for keeping all equipment intact. You may want to ask Jarek if he can code out the EGR only with these tunes. I am not sure about that one.


----------



## 335duff (Jul 30, 2015)

I talked to Randy at Epic Motorsports in florida, and he told me that he can tune our car. He has a fantastic reputation in NASA racing circles, but I've never see a D with his map on it. I think i will be looking his way as soon as I'm out of warranty.

http://epicmotorsports.com/contact-us.html


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

335duff said:


> I talked to Randy at Epic Motorsports in florida, and he told me that he can tune our car. He has a fantastic reputation in NASA racing circles, but I've never see a D with his map on it. I think i will be looking his way as soon as I'm out of warranty.
> 
> http://epicmotorsports.com/contact-us.html


Thanks! I'll add them to the ever growing list of possibilities! I like that they have a dongle and I can load the tunes myself.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone can tune a car but very few know how to tune and more importantly properly delete a modern diesel. I've seen many talk a big game up here but when push comes to shove, they fold.


----------



## 335duff (Jul 30, 2015)

GreekboyD said:


> Anyone can tune a car but very few know how to tune and more importantly properly delete a diesel. I've seen many talk a big game up here but when push comes to shove, they fold.


Absolutely, Thats why I wanted to be very clear that I hadn't seen any actual products. There are lots of people who tune diesel vehicles (look at all the diesel truck tuning available), just few who do the 335d because its such a low volume car. Motorsport users of the M57 run standalone ecu.

Anyways, I'm not in such a rush for more power, I want to get better suspension first. IMO only amateurs would get in a 335d and think the biggest problem is the power.


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

All depends on how you use your car and how its equipped. Mine is a sport and handles damn good for me. My car is a DD for now and am looking for more power, because why not and the better fuel economy that goes along with the alphabet delete. - Yours truly, The Amateur


----------



## 335duff (Jul 30, 2015)

Post picture Mr. Professional Race Car Driver!!

yeah i think my issues are:

brakes>tires>suspension>diff>transmission>power

I do not mean to offend you with my comments. do whatever you want

I hope you have the best time you can with your car I know I am with mine!:dunno:

Edit: I dont have sport package because I drove an msport 335d and still thought the suspension was bad and figured if i was going to replace everything anyways why spend the extra $$$ on the car up front. Also I prefer the standard look and increased ground clearance.


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm not offended at all. I'm just a smart ass. Hahaha. Cheers!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Folks,

I'm at 92k in my 2010 335D Sport and very much interested in doing the EGR/DPF/DEF delete. Emissions is not a concern for me, longevity and reliability are!

I have exchanged with a shop in Raleigh NC that can do the full delete and tune, and they are doing it regularly. They posted a video of a 335D on their dyno. Awesome stuff.

My question is what hardware is required to properly do this delete? They asked me if I wanted to provide the parts or have them obtain them.

They talk about pipes and blank offs, etc....? They are also offering a spare DDE in case I have to have my car reprogrammed by the dealer, but I don't think I should need that. If I delete all the emission stuff, most any good Indy worth his salt should be able to service.

They are also offering the walnut blast at a very reasonable price of about $1,000.

Any tips on the hardware would be appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

Flyingman said:


> Folks,
> 
> I'm at 92k in my 2010 335D Sport and very much interested in doing the EGR/DPF/DEF delete. Emissions is not a concern for me, longevity and reliability are!
> 
> ...


Check out my other thread. Basically need DPF and SCR "improvement" pipes. The EGR can be blocked off via tune.

I had a coupe things come up so I haven't gotten a tune yet, but I've got pipes on my shelf. I think about it daily though. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=853435


----------



## EmE90 (Aug 21, 2015)

Subscribed. My car is a DD, so I'd be interested mostly for the improved fuel mileage, but the performance would be nice as well.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> DPF removal requires a different DDE tune (not JBD or other piggy-back). There was discussion 1-2 years ago about this subject (TDIWyse and other people used Ecotune in Canada I believe). You can find the discussions here and on E90Post's diesel subforum.
> 
> The reason is that removing the DPF removes backpressure, which can result in turbo over-speed which can damage the turbo badly. Need some different parameters in the DDE to ensure it doesn't happen.


Ecotune is out of Glasgow, Scotland. We had to work through a stateside distributor at Redline Speedworx. Ecotune/Redline Speedworx relationship is now dissolved. Most of us switched over to JR Auto as the urea metering valve continued to inject and the EGR valve was still cycling on the Ecotune loaded DDE.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

On second thought I think I'll just hold off until the dust settles with the VW TDI "Diesel Gate" Scandal.

I expect we will see some sort of fall-out from all of that.


----------

